# Liteon eBAU108 installation problem



## roysalmon (Mar 21, 2015)

I have just purchased a Liteon eBAU108. I work on a Mini Mac osx and all I wish
to do is to transfer graphic files onto DVD's. I have installed the Liteon as per
instructions on Box but can not understand how to work the programme on
my screen. What do I do to transfer a file from the desktop into the Liteon
DVD screen symbol. When I drag the file onto the disc symbol I then become totally lost as to what following action I need to take!!! There are NO instruction on what I have to do to burn the file onto the DVD!!! Please, Please will some kind person help this poor old guy in Essex uk with some detailed HELP.

Roy Salmon:facepalm:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This should explain it for you: https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT1328 However you may find installing a burner software program easier to work with: Burn for Mac | MacUpdate
A few things to remember. CD and DVD-R and +R discs are write once. If the burn fails, throw the disc away, it can't be used again. 
If you use a CDRW or DVDRW disc, you need to finalize it before ejecting it, in the software. We suggest using -R discs for ease of use which don't need to be finalized but can only be used once. 
Always burn at the slowest burn speed possible in the software to get the best burn. 
Also only use name brand blanks (eg) Sony, Verbaitm, TDK etc do not use Generics or No Name brands.


----------



## roysalmon (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for your help


----------

